

Ask HN: Please explain Pinterest - lauradhamilton

I created a Pinterest page for my startup, and I&#x27;ve pinned 18 articles so far.<p>But I can&#x27;t figure out how to get followers or re-pins or traffic.<p>Has anyone used Pinterest successfully to drive traffic? Read any useful materials on the topic?<p>I do not use Pinterest personally, which contributes to my confusion on this matter.
======
marveller
Here is the book [http://www.amazon.com/Pinterest-Savvy-Followers-
Strategies-B...](http://www.amazon.com/Pinterest-Savvy-Followers-Strategies-
Business-
ebook/dp/B00B86DKL6/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388615977&sr=1-4&keywords=pinterest)

------
JackpotDen
4chan for 40+ housewives

------
wanda
Infographic [HN search is your friend]

[http://i.imgur.com/uEiwZTt.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/uEiwZTt.jpg)

------
sharemywin
you should start following people that have similar interests(around your
company). then repin their stuff if it's interesting.

